# When it takes more than one try to fix something.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dan Anderson reminds of a road that we have all traveled in this blog.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/farmjournal/blog/in_the_shop/when_it_takes_more_than_one_try_to_fix_it/


----------

